# Denver Metro subs needed



## onesourcecps (Aug 22, 2006)

Must have own equipment. Shovel crews a bonus.
Pay base rate within 10 days, add addl for those with insurance or plows with wings.
Accounts from Longmont to Castle Rock, C470 to E470.

Ask for Kevin or Claudia.

OneSource Commercial Property Services
www.OneSourceCPS.com
303-680-9599


----------

